# Best store brand haircolor??



## Bubbles12_98 (Sep 13, 2005)

What do you ladies think is the best store brand hair color??? I mean which one takes longer to fade 'n doesn't leave your hair too dull 'n fade?? I'm coloring my hair on Thursday right before the Tailgate Party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *hehe* New color means new shades!!..which means SHOPPING! *hehe*


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Sep 13, 2005)

I find that Loreal Preference has more staying power than some others that I have used. It helps to use color treating shampoo/conditioners (I use Biolage or Redken color extend)


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Sep 13, 2005)

im coloring mine at home right now lol. i luv luv luv garnier 100% color. it takes forever to fade, and the colors are fabulous!! im doing dark golden brown right now.


----------



## moonrevel (Sep 13, 2005)

I also love Garnier 100%.  I dye my hair blue black, and I found theirs to be very nice, plus it smells much better than most hair dyes.

Lately, though, I've switched to Nice 'n' Easy, because the last time I went to my hair dresser, she said I "don't have *too many* grey hairs," and since I thought I had none (I'm 23!), I freaked out and started buying grey covering dyes, hehe.  But it's also very nice, and the after-color conditioner that comes with it makes your hair really smooth and shiny after you color.  My biggest problem is that your hair smells nasty for a couple of days after coloring, but that's often to be expected.

I've also like L'Oreal Preference, though they don't quite make the color I like.  The only dye I HATE is Feria, because it turned my hair into straw.  Yuck.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 14, 2005)

I LOOOOVE Clairol Textures & Tones (got mine from Target for 3.99!). Though its marketed to "women of color" with "ethnic" hair, I used it on my medium thickness dark brown hair and loved the result. Its a permanent dye with more conditioners than normal dyes, and no ammonia. My color hasnt faded at ALL and I dyed my hair 4 weeks ago! Also, when I rinsed my hair, it felt softer than it had before I colored it. And the formulas are intermixable, so you can mix shades to get the right one using Textures & Tones. Heres a few links 
http://www.thecreativestudio.com/dis...rcare_2004.htm
http://www.thecreativestudio.com/dis..._swatches.html
http://www.thecreativestudio.com/mai...olor/tt_family


----------



## VaJenna (Sep 14, 2005)

i used to use the wella color charm dye. i loved it, you can get it at any beauty store like sally hansen. i've actually never used the l'oreal, clariol or any of those brands, so can't help you with that. 

but the stuff i used was semi-perm, smelled good and i dont believe there was any kinds of ammonia or anything else bad in it.


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Oct 31, 2005)

my favs are clairol hydrience and loreal preference.


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 31, 2005)

I use Ultress


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Nov 1, 2005)

garnier and feria are one of my favorite picks for drugstore brands. but as far as fading goes it totally depends on the hue your looking at and your natural shade. remember that reds fade the quickest. black is never a good idea unless you're willing to make the long term commitment. and if you're going for more than two shades lighter than your hair, consider getting it done at a professional salon. if you still wanna do it at home, really take into consideration the whole "do your roots after you color the rest of your hair" cause if you do it all at the same time you'll have a gradient of colors from top to bottom (since the root has virgin hair and is typically warmer and just sucks  up the color like nothing). hope that helped.


----------

